
Linux Air Combat – extended fork of GL-117 flight simulator game [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtxzmTTW_xc
======
app4soft
> _LINUX Air Combat is a new, free, open-source combat flight simulator for
> LINUX, which places the operator inside the virtual cockpit of a simulated,
> historic, World War II warplane. As of this publication in December of 2019,
> development is complete and this is the first "production" version. This
> narrated video clip demonstrates a "solo" network mission versus four other
> players in "replay bot" mode, meaning that the other players had flown an
> attack mission previously and all of their maneuvers were pre-recorded. This
> is exactly the kind of mission activity that new online players can expect
> if they are the only live human player participating in a network mission.
> (If another human player joins during one of these missions, he replaces one
> of the "bots".) I was flying a Vought F4u "Corsair" fighter aircraft versus
> those replay bots._

Further details are available at the main LAC homepage.[0]

LAC downloads hosted on SourceForge.[1]

[0]
[https://askmisterwizard.com/2019/LinuxAirCombat/LinuxAirComb...](https://askmisterwizard.com/2019/LinuxAirCombat/LinuxAirCombat.htm)

[1]
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxaircombat/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxaircombat/)

